# Diamond Checkering



## Chasper (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a serious inquiry from a customer who wants diamond checkering (gun stock style) on a large number of pen caps.  I don't have a pen wizzard or other equipment to do this work, and I don't have the time or inclination to learn how.  I'm looking for someone who would like to be a partner on this project and make the caps.  Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jan 2, 2011)

I would try these. It might take a little more time but they will be hand stippled.. Just turn something that will fit snuggly into each cap and start stippling. I have a few ideas for a jig for this if you want to pm me. Take note that these are 16 LPI, I think anything less would be too big. 

Other people here might have a better idea so please keep the thread open to ideas. How many pens are you talking? What style?

http://www.brownells.com/1/1/20275-wood-stippling-punches-16-lpi-stippling-punch-brownells.html


----------



## KenV (Jan 2, 2011)

If you have a serious desire to get checkering, you are provably wanting to be looking at stabalized wood.

You are probably looking at fine line per inch count.  

I have not tried this with my pen mill -- but Ed Davidson has done some large diamonds with his pen mill.

handwork would require a checkering pro for skills-- and a pretty high setup cost in time.  This will be a lot different than checkering hand grips or fore ends.

CNC milling would do it nicely, but the cost of programming and prototyping is very high.

Laser work may be the best bet, and there is some programming time to be accounted for

How high $$$$ serious is your customer -  for a truly custom pen.


----------



## Curly (Jan 2, 2011)

*Food for thought.*

It might be possible to use knurling tools (from metal lathes) to create the checkering.

Pete


----------



## ssajn (Jan 2, 2011)

I do hand thread chasing using the 20tpi thread chasers. I've never tried putting threads on something as long as a pen blank. Let me play and see what I can do. I might be able to cut right handed threads and left handed to create a checkering effect.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 2, 2011)

Check with Greenmtnguy (Alton) or NewLondon88 (Charlie) they are making all kinds of 3D pen blanks on a laser machine and may already have what you are looking for or would be able to make some up .


----------



## juteck (Jan 2, 2011)

The Sorby micro spiral tool might work ---

http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Sorby-Micro-Spiral-Set/dp/B0037MD2K8


They show a checkering photo near the end in their online video (@4:39):

http://robertsorby.co.uk/sorbymedia/310HTexturingSpiralling2.wmv


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorby makes a spiralling tool that can be used, cut spirals in both directions and you will have your diamond pattern. There is a small version that is useable for pens. you would need a close grained wood to avoid the chipout.
http://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/


----------



## FatPat (Jan 2, 2011)

The guy I use to do my laser engraving on my pens does gunstock checkering also with his laser and I don't find him expensive. He's in Niagara Falls Canada. If you want to contact him emal him here
mail@aztekframes.com

Pat


----------



## Chasper (Jan 2, 2011)

I could be wrong again, but it is my understanding that lasers cut away material in a U shape and diamond checkering is done with a V shape grove.  Cutting threads from both directions might work, but I need to leave part of the turning un-checkered to have a space for laser engraving a name.


----------



## Nick (Jan 2, 2011)

ldb2000 said:


> Check with Greenmtnguy (Alton) or NewLondon88 (Charlie) they are making all kinds of 3D pen blanks on a laser machine and may already have what you are looking for or would be able to make some up .



Ed Brown @ Exotic blanks has these on their website.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 2, 2011)

Gerry,
PM sent


----------



## BKelley (Jan 2, 2011)

Your best bet is the Pen Wizzard.  I have done some knurling/checkering with the Pen Wizzard and it does a wonderful job.  Mr. Beall is the wizzard and his instrument is a lot of gears index wheels and cranks!!.  Seriously, if you can find some one with a Pen Wizzard to join you on this project you will get a perfect result.


----------



## ssajn (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's another option.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...ner_Texturing_Tools___apprentice_wagner?Args=
These are easier to use than the Sorby spiral tool.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 5, 2011)

I really do not think any of the solutions offered would appease anyone that really wants real checkering done.  One of the solutions offered was stippling, a long way from checkering, and doesn't offer anywhere the classic look of checkering.  Same goes for the mechanical solutions offered, I have never used a Wizard, but form watching the videos and reading all I can get hold of the Wizard might come close, but would never be able to duplicate the look and feel of the checkering on a Weatherby rifle.  Even the stamped checkering on a el cheapo rifle would look better.  As far as the knurling, spiraling techniques, I just don't see that being anything like checkering.

Real checkering takes experience and the real tools.  The tools are not that expensive, a beginner set can be had for less than $75.  The experience?  better plan on having a year of spare time to get it.  Checkering on flat work is one thing, going around the top of a pen is another.  If it was easy, you would see it on all guns and other sporting goods items.  But it is hard, and time consuming to learn and do.  You have to have patience, lots of patience, make that buckets of patience, or maybe barrels of it.  While you are getting the patience, get a barrel of wood blanks, you will also need those.

I have a set of checking tools, well worn, and experienced, and I have yet to do good enough to sell anything I have checkered.  Most of my experienced wood has provided heat from the wood stove.


----------

